# Tool Restorations >  Ace Surface Plate Restore - Part 2

## Retro Steam Tech



----------

Andyt (Jan 23, 2020),

DIYSwede (Jan 22, 2020)

----------


## DIYSwede

Thanks for sharing! If you, per chance, would like to know your plate's remaining deviations from flat,
perhaps the following DIY method just might be of interest?
Repeat Reading Gage - DIYSwede's "Cheap-O-Meter"

ATB
Johan

----------


## Retro Steam Tech

Thanks for the tip I will go hand have a look.

Cheers, Alan.

----------

